
An Intuitive Guide to Deep Network Architectures - jonbaer
https://medium.com/towards-data-science/an-intuitive-guide-to-deep-network-architectures-65fdc477db41
======
fnl
... for computer vision

or:

...: comparing ResNet50, Inception, and Xception

But the article is very concise and accessible at that, quickly pointing you
to the key differences between those fundamental image classification nets.

